# Goldorfen



## Kalle (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe mir vor ca. 3 Wochen 8 Goldorfen in der Größe von 5 cm in meinen Teich gesetzt. 

Hatte ehrlich gedacht, sie seien gestorben, da sie seitdem nicht mehr zu sehen waren. 

Heute. Auf einmal. Waren sie da. Schwammen glücklich an der Oberfläche und waren überhaupt nicht scheu (wird ja immer geschrieben).

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eure Erfahrung mit Goldorfen schreiben ???

Wäre nett. Danke euch.

grüße 

morphantro


----------



## Thorsten (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hi Morphantro,

meine Goldorfen sorgen für richtiges leben im Teich.

Immer unterwegs, hetzen und jagen was das Zeug hält.

Allerdings sind sie gegenüber Goldfische und Koi recht scheu...es sei denn, es gibt Futter


----------



## Lurch (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Guten Morgen
Meine Orfen, gleiche Größe, 10 Stück, besetzt vor 6 Wochen, haben sich genau so verhalten. 
Sie wahren auch auf Tauchstation, aber jetzt gehts rund. die sind immer in Bewegung. Ab und zu kommt jetzt auch eine __ Nase die ich zur gleichen zeit besetzt hab an die Oberfläche.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Wasserfloh (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hi, kann mir wohl mal jemand sagen, wie alt so eine __ Goldorfe werden kann? Im Netz war das nämlich nicht herauszukriegen. 
Und wachsen die sehr schnell? *garnichtneugierigist*

danke


----------



## didio (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo zusammen.

Habe seit 2 Jahren total 18 Goldorfen im Teich. Grössen jetzt zwischen 15 und 20 cm. Ist ein relativ wilder Haufen, die sich aber mit allen anderen Bewohnern vertragen. Und sehr neugierig - bei der kleinsten Bewegung ist die ganze Bande zur Stelle ... im Glauben, etwas fressbares zu finden. Dabei muss manchmal ein kleiner Stichling zu Beispiel um sein Leben fürchten, bis die Orfen erkennen worum es sich handelt.
Das Schwimmen im Schwarm beschränkt sich allerdings auf "Angst, Neugier und Fressen". Ansonsten verteilt sich alles im gesamten Teich. Man kann sehr gut gewisse Vorlieben einzelner erkennen, bestimmte Stellen aufzusuchen.
Da gibt es dann auch so etwas wie Freundschaften, indem die Runde zu zweit oder dritt zurückgelegt wird (gut erkennbar an den unterschiedlichen, kleinen schwarzen Markierungen der Fische, daß sich immer wieder dieselben finden). Füttern tue ich sehr unregelmässig, 1-2 mal die Woche.
Beim Alter bin ich unsicher, schätze aber mit mindestens 10 Jahren. 
Keine Information habe ich über Laichverhalten im Teich.
Auch im Winter zumindest bisher sehr robust (keine Verluste).
Allerdings hatte ich nach dem ersten Winter bei 3 Orfen eine leichten Pilzbefall.
Dieser ging nach kurzer Behandlung ohne Folgen weg.

viel Spaß noch mit diesen interessanten Fischen.
didio
(Graskarpfenjäger)


----------



## Lurch (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo
Unsere Goldorfen ist eine Züchtung. Die __ Orfe ist auch unter anderem Namen bekannt. Z.B. wird die Orfe auch __ Aland genant. Wenn du mal bei Wikipedia rein gehst, dann findest du einiges an Information über unsere Pfleglinge. 
Ich selbst hatte schon eine mit ca. 40 cm geangelt.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Wasserfloh (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

wie @Didio, die sind in 2 Jahren auf 15-20 cm angewachsen?  

Und geangelt? Goldorfen?
Orfen... ja, das man die angelt, das wußte ich wohl(Bruder hat mal geangelt oder tuts noch?*Schulterzuckt*), aber Goldorfen...? 
Ich dachte, das seien reine... *hm* Zier-/Teichfische"...¿ (Ironie), sprich für Teiche und nicht zum Verzehr *irritiertist*


----------



## didio (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

@Wasserfloh
Da geht kein Weg dran vorbei - die werden so groß. Sollte auch vom Verkäufer bekannt gegeben werden, bevor sie in einem zu kleinen Teich landen. Von der immer wieder auftauchenden Information: "die passen sich der Teichgröße an", halte ich garnichts.
Zu der Aussage von Lurch: mit Angeln meint er sicherlich einen __ Aland, der ja in Deutschland nicht so selten ist. Goldorfen müssten absichtlich frei gelassen worden sein. 
Über die Aussage, ob Zier-/teichfische schmecken oder nicht, halte ich mich raus.
Schöne Woche
didio


----------



## bonsai (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

moin,
ne __ Goldorfe ist halt auch "nur" ne __ Orfe oder Ahland, nur mit einem schöneren Kleid. Ausgezogen schmeckt man keinen Unterschied.
Bei 40 cm ist allerdings noch nicht Schluss.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## stu_fishing (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

hallo!
..meine sind schon weit über 40 cm..
..interessant übrigens, der der __ nerfling (__ orfe/__ aland), seit 2 jahren bei uns in oberösterreich ganzjährig geschont ist..dürfte im moment also in der donau bestandsmäßig nicht alzu gut ausschaun..
..und was den geschmack anbelangt..das kommt aufs wasser drauf an..dass ein aland aus einem sauberen fluss besser schmeckt als aus einem gartentümpel ist ja relativ offensichtlich

lg thomas


----------



## didio (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

@stu fishing
Hallo Thomas. Da kommen einem ganz neue Gedanken: wenn der Teich zu klein wird, essen wir die Bewohner einfach auf. Nebenbei könnte man Vergleiche über die Qualität der einzelnen Gewässer/Teiche anstellen
-quasi als Wettbewerb in Konkurrenz zum Fotowettbewerb. Austragungsort wäre dann immer das FT (da wäre auch eine genügend große Jury vorhanden).
Meine Orfen stehen allerdings nicht zur Verfügung, aber ich hätte da noch ein paar __ Graskarpfen ... (haben gestern das letzte Blatt meiner Zwerseerose "geentert und versenkt".

viele Grüsse
didio


----------



## stu_fishing (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

..  ..genau..die idee..ein wettbewerb wer die bessere wasserqualität hat anhand des geschmacks der fische....aber da würde bei mir auch nur ein __ barsch und rotfedern zur verfügung stehen, meine __ störe greift mir keiner an 

lg thomas

..ps..eine forelle aus dem teich hab ich schon mal gegessn..war ok, aber halt nicht mit einer hochgebirgsforelle zu vergleichen..


----------



## didio (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hab leider gerade kein Hochgebirge zur Hand. Ist ziemlich flach hier im Norden.
Aber wir könnten den Wettbewerb ja mal den KOI-Besitzern vorschlagen.
Gäbe sicherlich extreme Vergleichsmöglichkeiten (Japan-, Asia-, Thai-, Israel-
und EU-Koi). Und da wäre dann ordentlich was auf dem Teller.

Schon gut. Ist nicht ernst gemeint, ihr Lieben.
Allerdings anstelle eines Kobe-Rindssteaks mal einen 1500 EURO-Koi verspeisen ... 

gr/didio


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hi,

zum Thema Koi auf dem Teller. Auch wenn mich hier jetzt alle als Koimörder beschimpfen, ich hatte schon mal einen in der Pfanne . Vor ein paar Jahren ist mir beim __ Aal-Angeln mal einer an den Haken gegangen (und hat den natürlich prompt komplett mit runtergewürgt, da war nichts mehr mit schonendem Hakenlösen - also kam der Karpfen in die Pfanne). Der Geschmack war sehr viel angenehmer als von einem Teichkarpfen. Das Fleisch war deutlich fester, weniger fett und geschmacklich nicht so moderig (naja, mein Angelfluß ist eh Barbenregion also kaum Schlamm am Boden). Und, durch die rötliche Farbe machte er auch noch was für die Augen her (das Auge ißt halt mit) , Nachteil: die vielen Schuppen halt 

MfG Frank


----------



## Friedhelm (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo,

meine größte __ Goldorfe ist ca 45 cm und etwa 10 Jahre alt. 
Vier andere hat der __ Reiher geholt - sind sehr gefährdet, weil sie gern an der Oberfläche schwimmen und auffällig sind.
Letztes Jahr hab ich dann drei neue gekauft - ca 20 cm.
Die Orfen fressen keine Koi-Pellets, nur Sticks. das ist der einzigste Grund, warum ich neben Koifutter auch noch normale Teichsticks zufüttere.


----------



## didio (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Noch einmal ganz im Ernst:

gibt es irgendwo Info über Laichverhalten?
Oder geht da garnichts im Teich. Hatte ursprünglich mich wegen der "Karnickelvermehrung" bei Goldfischen und deren Verwandten für die Goldorfen entschieden. Wenn wir aber schon dabei sind, interessiert es mich doch. 
didio


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hi Didio,

Goldorfen vermehren sich nur sehr selten in Gartenteichen (die meisten sind zu klein um sie in Stimmung zu bringen) da es __ Flußfische sind. Vielleicht findest Du bei Tante Google was unter Leuciscus idus. Klappt es doch mal mit Nachwuchs ist es wie bei Goldfischen. Es werden aber weniger Fische die Goldorfenfärbung haben, der Rest schlägt wieder in die Färbung des __ Aland um. Die Rotfärbung ist bei ihnen noch nicht so genetisch fixiert wie bei Goldfischen bzw. hängt auch scheinbar stark vom Geburtsgewässer ab

MfG Frank


----------



## Kalle (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo,

So. Sie haben es geschafft.

Mein Goldorfen verputzten jetzt fast alle Mückenlarven !!!

Muß ich nun Zufüttern oder nicht. Jemand schrieb 1-2 mal die Woche. ???

Wie füttert ihr ???


grüße

morphantro


----------



## didio (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

@morphantro
Glückwunsch - war aber nicht anders zu erwarten. 
Zum Füttern: probier es enfach aus und füttere so wenig wie möglich. Du wirst sehen, die lernen sehr schnell, wie man __ Fliegen und ähnliches schnappen kann. Dabei springen sie sehr geschickt aus dem Wasser und fangen Insekten, welche an den Pflanzen oder Steinen sitzen. 
Und - richte Dich nicht nach der Gier der Orfen, wenn Du fütterst (die haben immer Appetit!).

Grüsse 
didio


----------



## Volker S (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Also mit dem Ablaichen von Goldorfen habe ich absolut keine Probleme, obwohl mein Teich eigentlich zu klein ist (8000L). Da ich nicht weis, ob man hier einfach in ein anderes Forum verlinken darf, setze ich ein paar Laichfotos auch hier mal mit rein.

(12 Mai 2006 war das Erstellungsdatum von diesem Thread)
...sie haben sich natürlich die einzig ungeschützte Seerose ausgesucht (an dieser Seerose gehen die Kois nicht dran). Ich höre das ständige Geplätscher die ganze Zeit durch mein offenes Fenster. Bin mal gespannt, was morgen noch von der Seerose vorhanden ist (nur als Hinweis: Ich habe 10 - 12 Orfen).






















Die ältesten Tiere sind ca. 35 Jahre und ca. 50 cm groß (beteiligen sich jedenfalls noch regelmässig am Laichgeschäft). Orfen laichen bei mir entweder sehr früh oder aber sehr spät. Zu 80% laichen sie nachts. Meistens kann man am späten abend schon erkennen was Sache ist. Die Laichfotos wurden ca. gegen Mitternacht aufgenommen. 

Mit den nächsten Fotos möchte ich Euch mal zeigen, in welcher Weise sich ältere (alte) Orfen verändern. Wie wir graue Haare, verlieren Orfen mit zunehmende Alter Ihre Farbe. Es sieht eigentlich sogar eher soaus, dass die Schuppen sich zurückbilden würden. Selbst wenn es so wäre - ich schätze mal, dass diese Erscheinung ganz normal ist, da diese "Mangelerscheinung" wirklich nur die Alttiere betrifft. Dieser Umfärbevorgang dauer nun ca. 5-6 Jahre.











Die anderen (noch farbigen) Orfen die Ihr auf den Bildern erkennen könnt, sind ca. 28 und 30 Jahre alt und Nachzuchten der "Angegrauten".


-volker-


----------



## didio (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

@Volker
Tolle Bilder - habe ich bei Orfen noch nie gesehen.
Werde mal abwarten, was sich bei mir entwickelt (hab ja noch 20 jahre Zeit).
Danke
didio


----------



## Volker S (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hi didio,

so lange brauchst Du eigentlich nicht zu warten. Das erste Mal haben die Orfen nach ca. 5 Jahren abgelaicht. Einmal hab ich den Laich abgefangen und ein anderes Mal ist ein Schwarm ganz ohne Hilfe im Teich groß geworden. So ca. 15 Jungfische hatten es damals geschafft aus der Pflanzzone in den ungeschützten Bereich zu kommen. Naja, ein bischen dezimiert wurde der Schwarm dann aber doch.

Heutzutage hat kein Jungfisch mehr eine Chance - meine Raubfischdichte ist einfach zu hoch (GottseiDank).


-volker-


----------



## didio (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Volker,
das irritiert ein wenig. Bei "8000" erst diese riesigen Orfen - und jetzt noch die Raubfischdichte? 
Oder meinst Du hierbei auch die Orfen? Denn bei mir wird manchmal alles gejagt,  was sich zu schnell bewegt hat. Vor allem die __ Stichlinge müssen leiden. 
didio


----------



## Volker S (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo didio,

Naja zugegeben - der Teich ist zu klein - definitiv. Mit ein Beispiel dafür das sich Fische nicht der Grösse des Beckens anpassen. Mit nem Zollstock nachgemessen hab ich die Orfen natürlich nicht. Es können natürlich auch 47cm oder 48 cm sein. Alands (Naturform der Orfen) werden ebenfalls bis 50 cm groß.

Und ein Schwarm Orfen in dieser Größe sind für mich __ Raubfische. In dem ungeschützten Bereich ist nichts, was im entferntesten nach Jungfisch aussieht. Auch alles andere Kleinleben (Libellenlarven, Flusswasserkrebschen, __ Schnecken) spielt sich nur in den geschützten Zonen ab. Die tiefe Zone ist sozusagen clean von Fremdlebewesen (bis auf __ Wasserläufer).


-volker-


----------



## kaiuwe (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo Orfen-Experten: ich habe vor 6 Jahren 3 Goldorfen geschenkt bekommen - inzwischen haben die sich auf ca. 60 (fünfzig) vermehrt. Gold- und Sielberorfen.  Mein Problem: ich versuche vergeblich, mit Kescher die Zahl zu dezimieren - sie sind einfach zu schnell! Wer hat guten Rat? 2 Jungbarsche - vor 3 Jahren eingesetzt - sorgen dafür, dass sie die Orfen nicht vermehren - dafür aber die __ Barsche!
kaiuwe


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo Kaiuwe,

Willkommen im Forum.
Ich habe selbst keine Orfen im Teich. Ich hab nur in anderen Teichen gesehen, dass es sehr gute Schwimmer sind.
In Deinem 120m² Teich wird es wohl auch nicht mit einem Kescher funktionieren. 
Du könntest es nachts mal mit einer Taschenlampe bewaffnet versuchen. Dann dürften die ja auch mal "stillstehen", oder?
Ansonsten würde ich mir eine Art Falle bauen. Einen größeren Käfig basteln, mit Stoff (grobe Gardine, Fliegengitter o.ä.) oder Netz bespannen und ein Loch darin lassen, durch das eine __ Orfe passen würde. Sie sollte es aber nicht gleich wieder finden können  Fertig gibt es sowas auch als "Köderfischreuse" zu kaufen. 
Etwas Futter in die Falle und warten. Vielleicht fängst Du so auch den einen oder anderen Barschnachwuchs mit heraus. 
Was für __ Barsche hast Du eigentlich? Ich bin gerade noch auf der Suche.... für meine Goldfischkarnickel


----------



## didio (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldorfen*

an Alle.
Ich bin platt - nun haben wir es selbst gesehen: die Orfen machen direkt Jagd
auf "die Kleinen". __ Stichlinge werden gemeinsam an die Oberfläche getrieben und nach Möglichkeit verspeist. Gestern schwamm eine __ Orfe den ganzen Tage
mit einem Stichling im Maul herum - nur der Kopf schaute heraus. Pech war: einer der Stachel war "durch die Backe" gedrungen. Heute morgen war der Stichling wieder raus und ich durfte ihn (den Rest) in die Tonne entsorgen.
Annett: vielleicht solltest Du zu Orfen greifen für die "Karnickel"?

... hab immer noch 4 __ Graskarpfen zuviel.

Grüsse
didio


----------



## FimCandy (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier!
Hab grade so ziemlich alle Beiträge hier überflogen und noch mal einige neue Sachen über die tollen Orfen erfahren!  Danke sehr!

Heute morgen hab ich in der Uferzone, im flachen Wasser in den Pflanzen versteckt, etwa 6 kleine, schlanke Fische entdeckt. Ich schätze sie auf etwa 1-1,5 cm und einer war orange gefärbt! Da hab ich mir natürlich gedacht, dass könnten ganz junge Goldorfen sein, da ich auch 5 recht große Goldorfen habe. Die anderen sind eher braun/grau gefärbt, aber ich hab hier ja gelesen, dass das ihre Wildfärbung ist. 
Über den Fund hab ich mich sehr gefreut, weil es das erste Mal ist, dass ich Nachwuchs bei den Orfen entdeckt hab!  Jetzt möchte ich die Kleinen unbedingt aufwachsen sehen, was kann ich tun damit sie nicht gefressen werden??? Ich hab auch __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich, sind die eine sehr große Gefahr für die Kleinen?!


----------



## mamawu (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Goldorfen - Alternative Blauorfen?*

Hallo,

meine Erfahrungen mit Goldorfen sind leider eher betrüblich. 

Das liegt nicht an den Fischen selbst. Die waren bei mir eigentlich von Anfang an zutraulich und quirlig. Aber von den ursprünglich fünf im letzten Jahr eingesetzten und trefflich überwinterten Exemplaren gibt es nun nur noch ein einziges.

Schuld waren vermutlich Nachbarskatzen. Meine Mieterin erzählte mir, dass sie vom Balkon aus beobachtet hat, wie ganze vier davon mal frühmorgens lauernd um den Teich saßen. Und die Goldorfen sind nun mal auffällig und auf der Mückenlarvenjagd nicht nur an der Teichoberfläche, sondern auch häufig am Teichrand zu finden. 

Damit hat es nun, dank meiner XXXXL-Katze, 
 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24048 
die vorher noch in meiner Kölner Stadtwohnung weilte(n) und nun ebenfalls im Münsterland sind, sowieso schon mal ein Ende.

Aber ich wollte die tapfere "Restorfe", die auch schon mal deutliche Katzenfangspuren hatte, nicht vereinsamen lassen und habe neben zwei jungen Goldorfen noch zwei Blauorfen dazugesetzt. Wirklich anmutige Gesellen, die schwarmmäßig gleich akzeptiert wurden.

Übrigens: "Goldorfen", die scheu bleiben, sind vermutlich gar keine! Sondern Goldschleien. Eine davon hatte mir der jugendlich unerfahrene Fischverkäufer nämlich als __ Orfe verkauft. Sie sehen als Jungtiere ziemlich ähnlich aus. Bei meiner "Teichmeditation" bemerkte ich dann aber schnell, dass diese "Orfe" doch ein wenig anders vom Benehmen und Aussehen ist. Aber, na - wenn'se schon mal da ist ... erstand ich am nächsten Tag noch zwei Goldscheien dazu. Ich will doch keine unglücklichen "Fischsingles" produzieren!

Für alle die, die nun die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen - Kleiner Teich - Orfen (vor allem, wenn sie nach Jahren die Ausmaße von Volkers Exemplaren erreichen) und nu auch noch Goldschleien! : Gemach! Ich kann meinen Teich vom Platz im Garten her erweitern und werde mich gerne beizeiten an die Teichbauspezialisten hier im Forum wenden. 

Doch - noch ist es nicht so weit. Und deshalb auch ein Hinweis auf mein Angebot überzähliger "Goldfische aus dem Münsterland".

Ich mag die Mischkultur - vielleicht eine Reminiszenz an meine Zeit in Köln-Kalk. 

Liebe Grüße
Marion


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallöchen!

Nach knapp 13 Monaten ist es evtl. irritierend hier wieder einzusteigen, aber ich habe etwas hier im Forum zum Thema Goldorfen gestöbert und hier blieb ich hängen. 
Wie gewöhnlich kann es denn sein, dass ich meine Goldorfen (5) bis vor kurzem fast jederzeit im Teich herumhetzen sehen konnte. Oder zumindest als Gruppe am Teichboden stillstehend beobachten konnte, aber nun - seit ca. 1 Woche - die Tierchen gar nicht mehr sehe und selbst beim Füttern nur nach einer ganzen Weile eine nach der anderen sich zum Futterring aufmacht. 

Ziehen sich die Goldorfen evtl. schon jetzt in "Höhlen" zurück? (Ich habe Blumentöpfe entfremdet und mit großen Öffnungen zum Durchschwimmen versenkt, also auch als Höhle nutzbar.)

Blöde Frage?  

LG und evtl. könnt ihr mich ja doch beruhigen. 
Hans


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Servus Hans

Hmmm .... Goldorfen sind eigentlich nix für deinen Teich .... sie sind "Schwimmer"  und brauchen/hätten gerne viel Platz dazu :beten

Aber nun zu deiner Frage:

Meine damaligen Goldorfen haben sich bei zunehmender "Kälte" auch in die Tiefe verabschiedet .... aber wenn die Sonne herausgekommen ist waren sie wieder an der Oberfläche ...

Allerdings nur bei ansprechender Teichtemp. .... 

Wie "Kalt" ist den Teich schon  ..... meiner hat jetzt 17°C, habe aber keine Fische im Teich ....


----------



## hkkleemann (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo Helmut,
danke dir für deine Antwort und dein Tip. Also der Teich wird definitiv im nächsten Jahr vergrößert, das steht schon mal fest. Nur über die "richtige" Größe bin ich noch unsicher. Was würdest du denn bei 5 Goldorfen an Dimension vorschlagen? 

Mein Teich ist/war (Anfang letzte Woche) zwischen 14 und 18 Grad, als ich heute früh zum Auto bin, dachte ich spontan an eine Teichheizung und ärgere mich, dass ich den im Januar übernommenen Teich nicht gleich vergrößert habe. 

Hättest du bzgl. einer Teicheizung einen Tip? Ich schaue mich aber natürlich auch hier im Forum um. Es gibt sicher schon Beiträge dazu (hoffe ich). 

LG und nochmal besten Dank für deine Antwort,
Hans


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Servus Hans



> Was würdest du denn bei 5 Goldorfen an Dimension vorschlagen?



Einen See .... Scherz beiseite .... 

So groß wie du Platz hast und es Dir finanziell verwirklichen kannst 

Und .... wenn groß genug ... nimm 10 Stück ... Goldorfen gehören zu den Schwarmfischen 

Wenn nicht groß genug .... laß es sein .... gibt genug andere Fischi`s die auch schön zu beobachten sind , aber keine Goldis ... die Züchten wie der Teufel, darauf solltest du achten.

Ps.: mein damaliger Schwimmteich (Klick in meiner Signatur) hatte die größte Länge mit 19m und die breiteste Ausdehnung waren 15m und in ihm waren 31 Stück Goldorfen eingesetzt.


----------



## hc1 (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage zum Futter für Goldorfen. Bisher bestelle ich immer 10 kg MultiPondSticks colour bei www.fit-im-fisch.de . Ist das das richtige Futter oder gibt es da was spezielles.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## canis (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum

Leider kann ich dir auf deine Frage mangels Wissen keine fundierte Antwort geben. 

Es hätte aber übrigens durchaus gereicht, wenn du die Frage nur einmal gestellt hättest und nicht gleich in zwei Threads. Ich habe sie deshalb im anderen Thread wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Teddy (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo zusammen.

Die Fische mit dem Käscher zu fangen ist 1 recht Schwierig, und bringt Unruhe in den Teich.
Weil ich viele Gründlinge habe,und die sich fleißig Vermehren habe ich mir im Angel Geschäft
Für 10 Euro einen Setzkäscher Gekauft 1x1 Meter.Versenkt etwat Futter darüber Gesträut
geht ganz fix,ohne Stress für den Rest.

              Gruß Teddy


----------



## Stoer (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo,
bis heute dachte ich immer das Goldorfen sich im Gartenteich nicht vermehren !
Leider wurde ich heute eines besseren belehrt.

@ Teddy
Du meinst sicherlich keinen Setzkescher, sondern eine __ Senke !


----------



## Teddy (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo nochmals

Sorry mein fehler,aber __ Senke ist Korreckt.


----------



## seppl (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo, unsere 2 __ Orfe sind jetzt 6 Jahre alt, ca. 40 cm lang. Top fit. Kommen genauso zur Futterstelle wie 
die Koi. Sind etwas scheuer. Die letzten zwei sind von heute

Grüße Marion


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen*



hc1 schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage zum Futter für Goldorfen.


Das Thema interessiert mich auch.
Meine Goldorfen (5 Stck.) sind nun seit ca. 3 Jahren im Teich, zusammen mit ein paar Bitterlingen und __ Moderlieschen.
Bisher habe ich nicht zu gefüttert, denn die Fische haben sich von dem ernährt was sich im oder über dem Teich befindet.
Ein Arbeitskollege meinte kürzlich wenn ich meinen Fischen etwas Gutes tun will, sollte ich hin und wieder mal ein paar Maden zu fresse geben oder ab und zu eine Scheibe Brot.
Ist das so korrekt, oder besser doch nichts an Extra-Futter in den Teich werfen? 
Vermehrt haben sich meine Goldorfen noch nicht, ich überlege schon ob ich nicht noch ein paar Fische dazu kaufen soll.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Ceres4 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen*

Hallo,
also zu Orfen kann ich auch was berichten. Wir haben "nur" 5 Orfen in userem Teich. Sie sind jetzt 2 Jahre alt und ca. 15-20 cm groß, werden überhaupt nicht gefüttert und fühlen sich scheinbar pudelwohl. Jedenfalls haben wir gestern super viele winzige durchsichtige Babyfische entdeckt. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Orfen die auffressen, da ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 5 Fische im Teich haben wollte. 
Ansonsten sind die Orfen genau die Fische die wir suchten, lebhaft, schwimmen an der Oberfläche, wühlen den Boden nicht auf, fressen die Pflanzen nicht an, müssen nicht gefüttert werden, überleben die Winter gut, sind nicht empfindlich....
Eigentlich machen mich jetzt nur die vielen kleinen Fische nervös....
Mal sehn wie es weitergeht.
Viele Grüße
Angela


----------

